
[video] Andreas M. Antonopoulos Keynote on Streaming Money - generalseven
http://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/antonopoulos-bitcoin-incubator-black-swans/
======
generalseven
This talk is full of gems including:

\- Lightning Network in a Nutshell \- What Happens When We Start Streaming
Money? \- Bitcoin's Gini Coefficient \- Mind-blowing Ideas for the Blockchain

“Banking as an institution is going to get replaced by banking as an
application, and then banking as an open protocol.”

The link above gives a detailled overview with time references.

